# Bc plumbing code wet vent



## dingodan87 (Nov 11, 2017)

Im being told i cannot do this without explanation. Looking for clarification please..

One of the photos is taken from the code book where i have made 2 scribbles showing how mine differs from code book example. Only difference i see is direction branch is traveling and placement of the furthest upstream trap arm. Help please im losin it









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hit this link, it explains it in great detail. 
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Hit this link, it explains it in great detail.
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


Simple. Your way has a part of the unwashed dry vent running flat under the flood rim level, a no no. When it turns in to a dry vent it has to run vertical up over flood rim level. always have the water closet first and then tub or shower and last the lav. Oh, forgot to mention to post an intro first please.









Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dingodan87 (Nov 11, 2017)

The Dane said:


> Simple. Your way has a part of the unwashed dry vent running flat under the flood rim level, a no no. When it turns in to a dry vent it has to run vertical up over flood rim level. always have the water closet first and then tub or shower and last the lav. Oh, forgot to mention to post an intro first please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok makes sense but what if that vertical vent actually picks up a lav. Now we have thedry vent above flood level and the wc (furthest downstream) the shower and the tub all wet vented through the lav. Wet vent can be upsized if nesessary. Does that fix the issue?


Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## dingodan87 (Nov 11, 2017)

The Dane said:


> Simple. Your way has a part of the unwashed dry vent running flat under the flood rim level, a no no. When it turns in to a dry vent it has to run vertical up over flood rim level. always have the water closet first and then tub or shower and last the lav. Oh, forgot to mention to post an intro first please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Journeyman commercial plumber 5 yrs experience

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## dingodan87 (Nov 11, 2017)

take this example and add a shower between the tub and lav









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

dingodan87 said:


> take this example and add a shower between the tub and lav
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to read up on that one but I believe that would just fine though from my understanding now you have to have a 3" pipe between the WC and the next fixture. So like this. Oh by the way that is with me being on the 2009 UPC code. I also work under the Minnesota plumbing code which is basically the 2012 UPC with some changes. I should be under the 2018 UPC soon enough. I work in 2 states.









Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dingodan87 (Nov 11, 2017)

The Dane said:


> I had to read up on that one but I believe that would just fine though from my understanding now you have to have a 3" pipe between the WC and the next fixture. So like this. Oh by the way that is with me being on the 2009 UPC code. I also work under the Minnesota plumbing code which is basically the 2012 UPC with some changes. I should be under the 2018 UPC soon enough. I work in 2 states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect. Though i believe the entire wet vent needs to be 3" but maybe thats a discrepency in the 2 codes.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

dingodan87 said:


> Perfect. Though i believe the entire wet vent needs to be 3" but maybe thats a discrepency in the 2 codes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I'm actually not completely sure if it is the whole wetvent or just the part that has 5+ dfu.









Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dingodan87 (Nov 11, 2017)

The Dane said:


> I'm actually not completely sure if it is the whole wetvent or just the part that has 5+ dfu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2010 national plumbing code of canada









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## dingodan87 (Nov 11, 2017)

Am i misenterpreting that?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

dingodan87 said:


> Am i misenterpreting that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Looks to me like you're right. Size does not downsize but stays 3" all the way up to the lav traparm.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------

